
36 states are using this hacking detection sensor to protect the midterms - jonbaer
https://www.cnet.com/news/36-states-are-using-this-hacking-detection-sensor-to-protect-the-midterm-elections/
======
prolikewh0a
Why not just make the systems harder to hack?

